# Look for a Mini Poodle Breeder in Texas with Pups



## sweetheartsrodeo (Sep 19, 2012)

My dear friend and co-worker is looking for a mini from a good reputable breeder. Please PM me with any info on available pups. 

Thanks a million!
Mindy


----------

